# icons / favoritrn



## olivergries (21. November 2001)

hi,
kann mir jemand verraten wie ich so ein icon einbinde, das wenn jemand meine site auf seinen favoriten legt er nicht nur den text bekommt sondern auch ein icon.

besten dank olli


----------



## Patrick Kamin (21. November 2001)

*-*

In den Head Teil:

```
<LINK REL="SHORTCUT ICON" HREF="/dir/meinicon.ico">
```
Das Ganze dann in den Größen von 16*16 oder 32*32 Pixeln.


----------



## olivergries (21. November 2001)

gut gut, nur mit welchen program mache ich eine .ico datei ?
einfach umbenennen oder wie ? nee...
gruss olli


----------



## Patrick Kamin (21. November 2001)

*-*

Blub
Damit kannst du Icons abspeichern.


----------



## olivergries (21. November 2001)

danke für deine tipps, aber ich bin glaub ich zu blöde um so ein scheiss icon hinzubekommen.
also mal langsam:
ich entwerfe eine grafik (16x16 oder 32x32 in Photoshop zum Beispiel) speicher die dann als ??? (bmp oder jpg)
nun gut dann öffne ich den icon stealer und dann....???

hab dort nix gefunden um das ding (so wie es als bmp oder jpg aussieht) dann als ico zu speichern...

sorry ich peils nicht  

gruss olli


----------



## sam (9. Dezember 2001)

schau mal hier und lad dir iconedit runter.....wenn du das nicht checkst, spiel wieder mit lego   
das kann echt jeder   sogar ich


----------



## drash (9. Dezember 2001)

ooooder www.favicon.de


----------



## gremmlin (9. Dezember 2001)

oooder du nutz die suchfunktiuon des boards...


----------

